# Lylah



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Came down with dropsy. Then lost it (not sure if it was real dropsy though, because I've heard fish can't recover from it). Then got it again. 
I was thinking of euthanizing her, since she was obviously suffering... but she had died when I came in to look at her. 

R.I.P Lylah...


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

So sorry....

R.I.P little lylah


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm sorry, RIP. Sometimes Dropsy is weird... There've been cases where there's been a "look-alike" type thing where it looks like they have dropsy, and then get better. It could be she had that the first time, and then the real thing the second time...


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm sorry. =[
Be happy in the thought that you gave her a very nice home and did all that you could.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Lylah. RIP Lylah.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Sounds like my boy, but he lived.


----------

